# 1997 Chevy Cavalier Z24 2.4L 5 Speed Manual Trans Starter Problems



## fire-emt19 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok here goes. I have a 1997 Chevy Cavalier 2.4L with a 5 speed manual transmission. A few months ago the engine went out so i swapped out the 2.4L with a 2.4L from a 2000 automatic oldsmobile alero. Both vins are T type and heres the problem. When i go to start it it makes a terrible grinding noise. I thought it was the starter so i bought a new starter and it still makes that noise. Its like the starter is not meshing with the flywheel. At this point I dont know what to do about it. :upset: I am not sure if for some reason the flywheel from my cavalier sticks out alittle further mounted on the alero engine. Ive taken it to a mechanic hes not sure either he wants to drop the transmission but still isnt sure after he drops the tranny if he can solve the problem i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions! Please Help!!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Fire-emt19


The problem you are having is that you forgot to install the shims that were on the previous starter. The shims are located on top of the starter when it's bolted on, they push the starter a few millimeters to mesh with the flywheel. There are 2 elongated shims with 1 of the bolt holes cut open to help you install them allot easier. Without the shims, you will be burning out starters one after another. If you lost the shims go to your nearest auto parts store and pick up a set. 


Note: When installing the starter inspect the flywheel teeth for wear. 

Good luck !


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

like octaneman said check the flywheel teeth ALLLL the way around the flywheel ... flywheel teeth are a lot softer than starter teeth and will chew a flywheel up in no time


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Also check the starter gear for wear, if its been grinding there is a possibility of damage to either the flywheel teeth, starter gear teeth or both, chances are slim but I have seen it before, but when you get the shim set that octaneman said to get, FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS EXACTLY AS STATED


----------



## fire-emt19 (Sep 17, 2010)

Something I previously didnt mention is the mechanic told me that type of starter could not be shimmed. Ive still got the other engine and the old starter can you describe to me what these shims look like? I may be able to find them or go and buy some. I had went to oreillys and they sent me with shims for a typical starter and will not work on they year of cavalier.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did the new engine come with a starter?
If it did do the nose cone from the auto and the manual look the same?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

This is what the shims should look like, ask your local auto parts for a shim kit for your car.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

fire-emt19
you didnt tell us if the flywheel teeth where chewed up cause if they are *NOTHING* is going to work till you replace the ring gear on the flywheel

do the starter bolt come from the ground up (vertical) , to mount the starter to the engine


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Just looked - bolts come in horizontally. No way to shim that style mounting.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Midnight Tech there is a different Part number engine for 97-98 2.4L then 99-01 2.4L in the, Also it appears a different starter number, do you have images of both to see if the nose cone is different?

fire-emt19

Which starter did you buy one for the Cavalier or for the Alero?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Nose cones are slightly different but both are horizontal mount...later model is canted a bit more than the early one.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

fire-emt19


When you swaped the engine was there a metal shroud that encompassed the engine block to the transmission housing ? 


Is this what your starter looks like ?


----------



## fire-emt19 (Sep 17, 2010)

Octaneman: that is what the starter looks like. 
Wrench97 :the starter was for a cavalier I did notice after i did some research that the alero and cavalier starter part numbers were different. however the guy at the parts store thought it would be the same starter because both vins were T types

kjms1: There was no starter with the engine when i bought it it was out of a wrecked car and some parts were missing. The flywheel when installed had no damage too it, i had to change the flywheel from the old engine to the newly installed one because my car is a manual and the car the replacement engine came out of was an automatic. 
What I would like to know is if there is a difference in the alero starter and the cavalier starter that could be the problem but before i go forking out money for another new starter i want to be sure that it infact is the culprit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The difference is not from the cavalier to alero but in the model year, when you go to the auto parts store match up the nose of the starter, or if you got the engine from a salvage yard call them they most likely will have removed the starter and put it on the shelf for a later sale and may even swap you for the old one you have.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

you may also need to find out if the standard Flywheel for a 2000 is the same one as a 1997 ... since the engine is a 2000 and you put a 1997 flywheel on it
plus if the starter bolt to the engine the starter will have to be for that engine NOT a earlier year ... if the starter bolts to the trans and the flywheel bolts to the engine and you are using the original flywheel & starter that means the crank has to be moving the flywheel forward or back


----------

